# Stimulation regimes



## Joannedal (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi

I have just read your previous email about different stimulation regimes and wondered what this meant?

I am about to start IVF and at 37 have FSH of 5.2 and normal prognosis following a biochemical pregnancy at 4 and a half weeks. I have been given a prescription for an injection that down regulates for a month and then 6 amps of menopur for 10 days. I think the doctor feels that I am stressed about the whole procedure so has started me on the maximum medication for my first attempt - but I am worried that this is way to high a dose - is this amount normal, there's no indication that I'm a poor responder and I'm told that my FSH level is very good?
Thank you


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Joanne,

My comment relates to the fact that there are many stimulatory drugs on the market to which different people respond differently. Your clinic will be able to advise you on the range of drugs available.

Your clinic will keep a close eye on you when you take your drugs and will reduce doses if needed.

Regards,

Peter



Joannedal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just read your previous email about different stimulation regimes and wondered what this meant?
> 
> ...


----------

